

Australian government tries to block two sites, takes down 1,200 - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/aussie-government-tries-to-block-two-sites-takes-down-1200/

======
cjrp
And this is exactly what I'm worried about when MPs raise proposals for a
similar system here in the UK.

~~~
teh_klev
Ditch the big providers and sign up with A&A [1][2]. RevK (Adrian Kennard)[3]
doesn't put up with any shit and won't be intimidated by politicians who
clearly have no clue as to how the Internet works. They cost a bit more but
you get what you pay for.

I don't work there, just a happy customer.

[1]: <http://www.aa.net.uk/broadband.html>

[2]: <http://www.aa.net.uk/about.html>

[3]: <http://revk.www.me.uk/>

------
tomjen3
Governments should really learn to stay out their citizens lives.

------
nubela
The Singapore government does that with pornography here. And I built a chrome
extension to bypass it (getgom.com). I'd like to do the same for Australia,
anyone have an example of the error page when the firewall kicks in?

~~~
nwh
There's no blocked page. The outgoing connection just inexplicably dies. The
block is based on IP addresses, rather than the hostname or DNS poisoning.

------
Selfcommit
This sounds way to much like Ameristralia

~~~
pyre
Except America doesn't have anything like this... yet.

~~~
markdown
Eh, the american's won't just ban you in their country, they'll ban you
worldwide by seizing your domain name.

Even China and North Korea don't try to impose their laws on the rest of the
world.

~~~
pyre
To be fair the US seizes the domain names that it has access to. You won't see
ICE seizing .cn domains. It just happens that the most popular domains (.com,
.org, .net) are 'local' to the US. China and North Korea don't have the
ability to seize those domain names, so we don't know what they would do if
they did.

